# VBScript im Outlook Formular



## kolja_k (27. April 2007)

Hallo
Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen. Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln.
Ich habe ein Formular in Outlook erstellt welches man wie eine Mail Verschicken kann (Hab quasi nur ein Mail Formualr nach meinen Wünsch angepasst). Jetzt habe ich in dem Formular VBScript hinterlegt, welches auch funktioneirt wenn ich das Formular das erste mal öffne. Wenn ich es aber verschicke und der Empfänger öffnet es oder will es weiterleiten odewas der Empfänger damit auch macht, es wird kein Script ausgeführt.
Ich habe schon mit Item_Read(), Item_Reply(), Item_Forward() versucht. Aber auf der Empfängerseite wird überhaupt nichts ausgeführt, nicht mal Item_Open().

Bitte ganz dringend um Hilfe und wäre echt von ganzem Herzen Dankbar

CU


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. April 2007)

Hi und herzlich willkommen im Forum

Also soweit mir bekannt ist, muss das Formular auch auf der Empfängerseite vorhanden sein, wenn es dieser auch nutzen soll. Es wird nicht mitverschickt. Wenn dein "Gegenüber" die Funktionalitäten nutzen soll, musst du ihm das Formular zukommen lassen und er muss es bei sich importieren.

Hilfe findest du unter anderem unter http://www.planet-outlook.de
Oder bei Google


----------



## kolja_k (27. April 2007)

Naja
Zum test hab ich es an mich selber verschickt, und bei passiert nichts wenn ich es als empfäger öffne oder weierleiten will.


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. April 2007)

Hast du das Formular auch als Standard gesetzt, so dass die E-Mail auch damit geöffnet wird?


----------



## kolja_k (9. Mai 2007)

Wie kann ich es denn als Standart setzen? 
Und amcht das überhaupt Sinn? Weil es kommen doch alle Emails in ein Ordner rein, auch die ganz normalen. Wenn ich das modifizierte Formular als Standart setze, dann werden doch die restlichen Emails auch damit geöffnet.
Oder verstehe ich es falsch?


----------

